# MF135 cab



## docsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to install a cab on my 135 for winter work . I love the look and vision the new glass cabs the other makers afford . Anyone try installing one on a massey ? If not , what else will fit ? I see cabs on MF135 UK tractors , but not here (Canada). Any advise or tips would be appreciated . 
docsteve


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello, these photos can give an idea.


----------



## docsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

So the lower back of the cab is open ?? That cab is pretty good for vision . Snowblowing is in my future , and I don't want to be sitting in the spray and wind . I will have a long driveway . 
doc


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, so the lower back of the cab is open. 

All doors and windows can go.


----------

